# Need help creating picstory...



## shotgunn (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I may have asked this before. I am going to be posting a HUGE picstory. I have no clue how to have the pics included into my actual post rather than as an attachment. I know it has something to do with an image hosting site or something like that...

Any tips, please be specific. 

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## Andii (Aug 22, 2009)

upload to Photobucket and copy and paste the img code into your post.


----------



## shotgunn (Aug 22, 2009)

After I do that can I add text in between the photos like we usually see here in picstory?



Andii said:


> upload to Photobucket and copy and paste the img code into your post.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## Leec (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Mike, go to imageshack and register an account (worth doing if you want to upload a bunch of pics). Use the multiple upload thing and send your pictures.
Once they've finished, click on one of the pictures to view its link info, copy the Direct Link To Image code (not the Thumb or BB code). When creating your post on ss.org, click the 'insert image' button, and paste the code in the dialogue box that appears. Do this where you want the image to appear. 

Just repeat this as necessary.


----------



## shotgunn (Aug 22, 2009)

So I have to paste a link for each individual photo, correct?

Not an entire album...?

shotgunn

Test upload...










SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

You got it.

Then underneath that code, type what you need.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 22, 2009)

You can post a series of images using photobucket. First step? Log in to the photobucket site on your account.


Just "check" the box on each photo you wish to include in the story. Then At the bottom right click "Generate HTML and IMG codes".


Copy the entire box labelled as "IMG images for message boards". It should be the 2nd last box and will contain all the images with the IMG codes on them. Paste this group of text into the message board reply window and hit submit.

Hey presto, you now have every image you have selected with images codes ready to post without constantly copying and pasting every pic individually.

It saves A LOT of time on huge picstorys.




Note - This may also work if you designate pics to albums on your photobucket account. I imagine you can select an album and get all the image codes for it in 2 seconds. I've never bothered sorting mine into albums to try it though.


----------



## shotgunn (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet, thanx a lot man. Very thorough!!!

shotgunn





GazPots said:


> You can post a series of images using photobucket. First step? Log in to the photobucket site on your account.
> 
> 
> Just "check" the box on each photo you wish to include in the story. Then At the bottom right click "Generate HTML and IMG codes".
> ...



Blah, blah..










Yackidy, schmackidy...


----------



## Leec (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like you got it, dude. Can't wait to see what you post. It's certain to be interesting.


----------



## shotgunn (Aug 24, 2009)

Leec said:


> Looks like you got it, dude. Can't wait to see what you post. It's certain to be interesting.




The likes of which NOONE has ever seen...






as far as I know...


----------



## shotgunn (Aug 26, 2009)

Since I am a Mac user, I use iPhoto for handling all of my images. I am impressed with the photobucket website and how easy it is to share my images with you guys at ss.org. However, iPhoto does not interface with Photobucket, only Facebook, Mobile Me, iWeb, Email, and Flickr.

So I have created a Flickr account as well (actually I already had one that I forgot about.) So now I can upload directly from iPhoto.

Does anyone have any advice as to how I would share my images here at ss.org through Flickr???

As I wait, I will continue trying to figure it out.

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## shotgunn (Sep 1, 2009)

I am trying to upload my picstory to another thread, and now for some strange reason I cannot establish the link from ss.org to my photobucket account.

I am doing the same exact things I learned earlier in this thread, but it is not working...

Any tips?

Thanx,

shotgunn







Nevermnd...


----------



## El Caco (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that tip Gaz 

Mike use photobucket, you can store way more in one account there and it is far easier to use. Also photobuckets interface works great with a mac and you will find it is actually easier then directly uploading from iphoto.

Firstly before you hit the upload button click more options, select 1 megabyte filesize unless you want it to scale your images, make sure that scramble filenames is selected and add more tags is deselected to save yourself some time (you still have the option of adding these later), save those settings and click upload. Now if you click photos in the upload finder window sidebar you will be presented with your iphoto media browser and can command+click as many pics as you want to upload.

Also take advantage of the folder option it makes it much easier to find pics later. Before you upload any pics just go to the photobucket folder sidebar and enter the name of the folder you wish to create and click save.


----------

